# Fighters in Panama



## Versatile (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on A/C that crashed in Panama during WWII?
I read many years ago that our fighter pilots had a war with the mountain Panamanians. Seems that some how one of our American Corsairs was shot down by a local and then some of our pilots strafed some people in the mountains etc. Searching for info on any crash sites or just a interesting story from the other side(the civilians).


----------

